# My new Babies!



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

almost 3 weeks old in picture


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Awww, I want one! Wish I had the room!


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh! They're precious!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I want one too! Sooooo cute. :biggrin:


----------



## rose139279 (Oct 9, 2008)

They are so cutie! Love the markings and color.


----------

